# Hunkie/Ukrainian foods



## Halyna (Apr 10, 2012)

On another prepper site I posted a recipe here and there and got tons of requests for more. So let me know if anyone is interested

My parents spent time in nazi concentration camps and German slave labor during the war. My mom always told me : you will never go hungry because I taught you 100 things to make with flour, water and anything else you have around. Many of you would probably know these foods, but you may not have included them in your plans. now, they are high in carbs, low Ina vitamins, but kept my family alive for over 5 years

Pyrohy
Halushky
Care key
Nalesnuky
Palchi
Ceryom kluski
Boraky


To start with Ceryom kluski: actually just making your own noodles (with or without eggs , that is if you have any). Fry some onions in any grease you have (bacon grease, lard, tallow, oil, butter etc) . Cook ..or fry cooked...noodles. Add the onions (for that matter, you can even add raw onions ....anything you have)
When all is cooked mix in some cottage cheese. If you don't have cottage cheese, use any cheese you have left. That it. Plenty of salt &pepper helps.

This is the "concentration camp" version of fettuccini . Not great, but will keep you feeling full.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Please share some more recipes.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd like for you to share some more recipes as well, please. Thanks!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, please share your recipes. I appreciate the history involved with the food. :kiss:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you! More please.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Yes, please share your recipes. I appreciate the history involved with the food. :kiss:


I agree! :congrat:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm with the rest, I'm interested.

The simple ones that will keep you alive and going are always a + in my book.


----------

